# New "Real Juiced" '65 Impala Vert SWITCHED!!!



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

Well...Here it is. I've been loosing sleep every since I saw Jevries Real Deal '64. I used to bomb his PMs begging for a fix on the set up but he was hush mouthed completely. I respected that, and he finally gave a how-to. I knew most of the process, except the cylinders. But 1 quick look at his "Plumbing" setup, and I took off! I am going to keep it Restomod style, stock interior, Kandy Paint, Souped up engine, and open trunk w/fake pumps and subs. I went my own route with materials, electronics etc. But Credit for the idea and lines go to the man Jevries for Sure! 
I started out with a Stock 65 Impala Kit, and various aluminum tubing and flat plastic sheet. The set has 4 servos, all fully hidden, hand built lower a-arms, mounting points etc. I was able to use the factory rear suspension and links, but all of the hydro components are hand fabb'd. I am also mounting the battery's in the car as well. The lines are actual alu tubing and the strokes are alu with pen springs. It uses a 5 channel R/C spec Reciever and and custom modded, Switch Box mounted Transmitter. The biggest job is wiring the switches, which going from pots to dpdt momentary is the challenge. I'll give more details as they arrive, but heres a sneak peak... The color is probably going to be Kandy Orange with Red Leather Guts. 
More pics to come soon!! Enjoy!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Right on, can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Gonna follow his build!!



maxxteezy said:


> Well...Here it is. I've been loosing sleep every since I saw Jevries Real Deal '64. I used to bomb his PMs begging for a fix on the set up but he was hush mouthed completely. I respected that, and he finally gave a how-to. I knew most of the process, except the cylinders. But 1 quick look at his "Plumbing" setup, and I took off! I am going to keep it Restomod style, stock interior, Kandy Paint, Souped up engine, and open trunk w/fake pumps and subs. I went my own route with materials, electronics etc. But Credit for the idea and lines go to the man Jevries for Sure!
> I started out with a Stock 65 Impala Kit, and various aluminum tubing and flat plastic sheet. The set has 4 servos, all fully hidden, hand built lower a-arms, mounting points etc. I was able to use the factory rear suspension and links, but all of the hydro components are hand fabb'd. I am also mounting the battery's in the car as well. The lines are actual alu tubing and the strokes are alu with pen springs. It uses a 5 channel R/C spec Reciever and and custom modded, Switch Box mounted Transmitter. The biggest job is wiring the switches, which going from pots to dpdt momentary is the challenge. I'll give more details as they arrive, but heres a sneak peak... The color is probably going to be Kandy Orange with Red Leather Guts.
> More pics to come soon!! Enjoy!!


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

The lines for the front servos and the front servos.


----------



## BraveHart (Jun 1, 2012)

Lookin good so far. I'll be checkin this out


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Suspension*



Supension and A-Arms. I got the lines to run today. Should have the mechanicals done soon. Then the dreaded wiring...


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Badass work homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good! What's up with the slots on the cylinders?



maxxteezy;191
62034 said:


> Supension and A-Arms. I got the lines to run today. Should have the mechanicals done soon. Then the dreaded wiring...


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

jevries said:


> Looks good! What's up with the slots on the cylinders?


They allow the lines to route inside to the rear servos without having to go outside the frame. The strokes are long enough with enough travel to get full lock without going under the rivet. I have guide bars to allow a smooth run to the servo. The mechanics are finished, and its poseable, now I have to start the electrical phase. I think it should work, I just need to isolate the signal from the pots, and wire a series of dpdt switches for the controls. Its just a bit confusing to get started. I am sure I will be asking for help before too soon.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I see!
Your sure those linear servos will lift the model? I used one of those for steering and even that didn't work out. I love the way they are setup but the torque is low.
Setup looks good, can't wait to see it in action! By the way what radio do you have? You need 2 resistors on the ON/ON/ON toggle switches value aprox 2.4K













maxxteezy said:


> They allow the lines to route inside to the rear servos without having to go outside the frame. The strokes are long enough with enough travel to get full lock without going under the rivet. I have guide bars to allow a smooth run to the servo. The mechanics are finished, and its poseable, now I have to start the electrical phase. I think it should work, I just need to isolate the signal from the pots, and wire a series of dpdt switches for the controls. Its just a bit confusing to get started. I am sure I will be asking for help before too soon.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

ART2ROLL said:


> Badass work homie


thanks man, I've been wanting to do one of these for years.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

jevries said:


> I see!
> Your sure those linear servos will lift the model? I used one of those for steering and even that didn't work out. I love the way they are setup but the torque is low.
> Setup looks good, can't wait to see it in action! By the way what radio do you have? You need 2 resistors on the ON/ON/ON toggle switches value aprox 2.4K


Ok, I figured since they work on my heli they would lift the rear, but If not I'll go the other route. They claim like 2.8 oz of torque but go figure. I have a dx5e, mounted in a different box. I'll post a pic after I get the switches mounted and ready to wire. Did you simple just cut off the Pots and wire the switches in directly?


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

A quick test, trying to isolate signals. Wiring up the Rx is the hardest part. lots of tiny wires!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

maxxteezy said:


> A quick test, trying to isolate signals. Wiring up the Rx is the hardest part. lots of tiny wires!


real stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> real stuff:thumbsup:


Thanks Homie! The rear servos arent quite strong enough, but I am about to go pick up the solution for that. Should be fully right later today.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

maxxteezy said:


> Ok, I figured since they work on my heli they would lift the rear, but If not I'll go the other route. They claim like 2.8 oz of torque but go figure. I have a dx5e, mounted in a different box. I'll post a pic after I get the switches mounted and ready to wire. Did you simple just cut off the Pots and wire the switches in directly?


Yes, cut the wires from the pots and solder them in the same order to the switches with the resistors. 
Looks good so far!!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That's awesome work....
Im still with u bars and string...
And I haven't done that in over 10 years


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been busy hacking away at this build. I've managed to get my Switchbox built, Suspension fully working and now its time to start painting and assmebly. I have a 6 Channel, computer Radio wireless Switch box with LCD, can operate up to 10 models. I'll definately be building more of these. I want to go for a drivable version next. The RX is in, servos wired, stronger servos out back, all details sorted. Here are some pics.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

Got the mech work all done. Now on to the bodywork. Opened the decklid, and choosing paint colors to start the model build/detail phase.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait to see it in action especially with those new linear servos! They are stronger?:thumbsup:



maxxteezy;19213585
said:


> Got the mech work all done. Now on to the bodywork. Opened the decklid, and choosing paint colors to start the model build/detail phase.


----------



## roccboyz2012 (Feb 25, 2012)

What kinda servos are those in the back or what did u do to make them look like thatI've been trying to hide mine so I can have a open trunk


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

maxxteezy said:


> I've been busy hacking away at this build. I've managed to get my Switchbox built, Suspension fully working and now its time to start painting and assmebly. I have a 6 Channel, computer Radio wireless Switch box with LCD, can operate up to 10 models. I'll definately be building more of these. I want to go for a drivable version next. The RX is in, servos wired, stronger servos out back, all details sorted. Here are some pics.


so where did the circut boards and what not come out of? i actually owned the blue '75 Jev did awhile back at one point....i was lost lookin at it! i get the servo's....im just lost on the boards and resistors and all that?! '65 looks kick ass so far!


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

I've been doing some more work on the car lately. I'm not as satisfied with all of the details, I have kind of been impatient, rushing things.But since I can program up to 10 models, I'll definatly be doing a few more of these builds. THe servos are Linear Servos, and they are VERY strong for their size. They snapped the line without a problem already. The circuits are Spektrum DX-6i, RC radio TX. Paint in a few days.


----------



## roccboyz2012 (Feb 25, 2012)

Good lookin can't wait to see the completion of it


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

DUDE thats kool man. Great job on it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good homie u doing ur thang!!


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

*Updates*

Wiring up the switchbox next. hope I can figure it out.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :h5:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

got the paint done, now I am doing the actual switch wiring. Not so bad, thanks to Jevries for his tech advice. heres a quick vid.


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

now to do the trunk setup. I am already scoping out the next project....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job homie, looks good! :thumbsup:



maxxteezy said:


> now to do the trunk setup. I am already scoping out the next project....


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

mor pics. got more details finished, under the hood is done, trunk set up is coming along. I hate how the paint chips sooooo easily. I will have a new airbrush for the next build. It almost 3 wheels, I just need weight. Next time i wont paint the car until it is 100% complete, lots of touchup to do....



[URL=http://s1072.photobucket.com/user/maxxteezy/media/photo6_zps878accb4.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

Got the paint polished up, trunk set up painted and cleared, details and touch up done. All left now is to flock the interior carpet and install simulated hydros and system in trunk.


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

alot of people wonder how I charge it.


----------



## FabianSocalCustomz (Feb 21, 2014)

wow thats a lot of great work going on, what kind of servos are those for the rear cylinders?? uffin:


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

FabianSocalCustomz said:


> wow thats a lot of great work going on, what kind of servos are those for the rear cylinders?? uffin:


thanks for all the comments fellas. I am using Eflite 130x Heli Linear servos for the rear. I wish I could have used them for the front, space was a little scarce. Jevries, does your model use independent front pumps? Or is it linked? I was thinking that there really isnt any reason for dual servos up front. the front just needs to lock up...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Car looks firme!!
I have a lot of trust in Lipoly batteries but not enough to charge em sitting in my scale lowriders. I had a short circuit twice so I remove the battery before charging.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Real Deal has 4 servos but on the rest of my RC models I use a total of 3 servos the front being linked, works like a charm. If you put the servo in the mid position the model will most likely sway sideways if not use small weights. Up position and it will hit three wheel.



maxxteezy said:


> thanks for all the comments fellas. I am using Eflite 130x Heli Linear servos for the rear. I wish I could have used them for the front, space was a little scarce. Jevries, does your model use independent front pumps? Or is it linked? I was thinking that there really isnt any reason for dual servos up front. the front just needs to lock up...


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks boss. I wondered why I put 2 up front after I finished, it seemed a lot easier and practical with 3 servos. The next project (already started) will be more focused on getting a hard 3-wheel motion. The suspension parts actually came separate so fabbing is a ton easier. THe geometry on the front of the 65 is off, making it harder to get a solid lock up front. I'll focus more on that aspect on the other car. thread coming later.


----------



## dogfish7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Amazing work! Very innovative!


----------



## maxxteezy (Oct 10, 2007)

dogfish7 said:


> Amazing work! Very innovative!


Thanks man. Got a few projects sitting on the desk now that are even more crazy.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

looks good maxxteezy :thumbsup:


----------

